# melbourne 60k



## softy (Feb 2, 2011)

hi

for a family of 3 , me , my wife and son ( 4 yrs old ) will it possible to make a 
decent living in melbourne ?

60 k for a software deve. role ( but i have 8 yrs exp.) . i m considering this role since i had worked on similar project before. and i dont live in australia. so this company has to sponsor visa for me.

, i dont if i can ask for any other perks , , please inform me , what are typical perks which companies offer in australia ?

regards


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

$60k in Melbourne with 8 years experience doesn't sound like much to me. I don't think this will give you decent life unless your wife goes to work too and makes at least $25k (possible on part time jobs without a problem). You will survive on $60k but rent will take most of it (2 bedroom unit in Melbourne would be at least $350 per week unless you go to the far suburbs).


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

$60k is more than enough in my opinion for a single person. Plus if your partner gets a job that should help. 
Main point you are getting experience in Australian market which is a HUGE advantage for a newcomer and usually the hardest step in getting a good role.


----------



## Benjamin (Dec 22, 2011)

In my opinion, $60k is not much for a person whom have 8 years experience and his wife have to taking care of their child at home. $60k is whole income for a family，the rent will take much of them and living in the Melbourne is also not cheap, Maybe the life will be a little in a soup at all


----------



## MaddyOZ (Jan 4, 2012)

It will be tough for a family of 3. You can survive with little less than a comfortable lifestyle. You may consider negotiating for LAFHA if you are in 457. If PR, then not much to ask for except a negotiation in the salary package itself.


----------



## Offshore Migration (Dec 6, 2011)

60K is above the average salary but lower then the industry standard. It is hard to compare apples with oranges without knowing in more details the skills. qualifications and experience. besides the original post is over a year old.

The sponsoring company should consult a Migration Agent who can advise them as to the sponsorship requirements and expected salary package, expenses and obligations. If they have an employee in mind a Migration Agent can also assist in assessing if the applicant will meet Visa requirements and conditions. Its not as straight forward as some think.

Depending in the visa held, if the relationship between sponsor and employee does not work out, additional issues come into play that both parties need to consider. The Sponsor will also have to demonstrate that they can not find a person with the suitable skills and training here in Australia before they are able to apply to sponsor OS migration.

Disclaimer;
As each case if different this advise which is given freely in the interest of open general discussion, should not be relied on solely when considering immigration requirements. Those seeking to migrate to Australia to seek clarification and additional advice pertaining to their specific situation. or considered as being any form of contract or engagement of services.

More information contact a Migration Agent (Look on the MARA website or contact the MIA) or the department of Immigration. Department of Immigration & Citizenship

Always use a Registered Migration Agent who is bound by a professional code of ethics and legislative oversight.


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Read above posts. Is not enough for family


----------

